# Verkaufe Fallout 3 für XBOX 360 - eingeschweißt



## Chaosman99 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Fallout 3 für XBOX 360 - eingeschweißt*



			
				honkgmbh am 03.04.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich verkaufe Fallout 3 für die Xbox 360. Habe das Spiel noch nicht geöffnet, ist noch eingeschweißt.
> 
> ...




Hi,

biete dir 25€ incl!


----------



## Denis10 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Fallout 3 für XBOX 360 - eingeschweißt*

wenn es noch eingeschweißt ist, dann geb es doch einfach da zurück, wo du es gekauft hast.


----------

